# Cotic Simple / Soul Frame in Large



## theboytaylor (26 Mar 2009)

As above really! Preferably looking for a Cotic Simple (singlespeed) but would consider a Soul. Frame must be in good condition, obviously, but cosmetic damage can be tolerated.

Feel free to PM me, esp with pics.

Cheers!


----------

